# Joint Utility bill..help needed!



## Lily-bee (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi,

My partner and I are applying for a de facto visa next month and I have a question I hope someone might help me with. 
We moved into our own house last year January 2009 (I am the home owner as he couldn't apply with me because he isn't a pr). We have all the necessary documents (joint bank account, joint utility bills etc) but I am concerned because when I set up my utility accounts I didn't immediately ask them to put both our names on the account (I think our earliest bill with both our names on is May 2009), but I did put him down as someone who is authorised to access the account and deal with any issues on my behalf. Can I get a letter from these companies (i.e. telstra, synergy, alinta etc) to state that at the time of opening the account I did put his name down as an authorised person? 
Has anyone done this before? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi Lily-bee,

Of all the requirements for partner visas, this seems to be the biggest headache! If you take a look on this forum at posts by elkitten, she had a very hard time showing joint expenses but managed to get the visa in the end, so her method paid off.

Basically, you could go to all that trouble of contacting those places to get statements from them, or you could look on his bank statements and highlight any payments he may have transferred into your joint account, as well as any other things he bought for you or paid for you as a couple.

Hope this helps


----------



## Lily-bee (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks so much aussiegirl...actually didn't think of that.


----------

